# Don't forget to vote!



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

If you haven't already, please do use your vote. Think about all those countries in the world who don't get the opportunity, and how many people are fighting for the privilege at this very moment. And I don't mind admitting I'm voting Yes for AV - it may not be ideal, but if we don't make this change the chances of any future changes to full Proportional Representation in the future will recede beyond my lifetime, I'm sure.


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

All done Alan was there at 7.30.Very pleasent people I must say.I also voted yes i dont mind saying.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Well done Steffie


----------



## Mark T (May 5, 2011)

I'm hoping I can get to the polling station at sometime today, unfortunately it's likely to be 8pm+ - Thursday's are always my busy day.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 5, 2011)

If you are even slightly attracted by the idea of AV you really need to get out and make your vote count. The polls were showing the 'No' camp fairly clearly ahead yesterday.

Given the 'No' leaflet that I got through the door, I found this interesting reading: http://thoughtundermined.com/?p=1918


----------



## katie (May 5, 2011)

I didnt get a card in the post, not sure if I'm registered to vote??


----------



## gail1 (May 5, 2011)

did mine a week ago by post


----------



## Copepod (May 5, 2011)

I posted my postal vote (both local elections & referendum) a couple of weeks ago. 

One of my earliest political memories was moving to a new town in 1974 and agreeing with our new neighbours (completely different political leanings) to campaign for Yes to Staying in Europe referendum, as I was still in primary school and far too young to vite  So, I'm excited about my first chance to vote in a referendum. However, I prefer not to try to influence how people vote, just to encourage all who can to use their right to vote.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

Have card will vote after I finish here today. I'll vote yes to AV as well, it ain't perfect but it's better than what we currently have in the UK. We've been using a version of it in Scotland for yonks. When it comes to the Parish Cooncil doon in Embra, I'm not sure who my second and third votes will go to, cetainly not the Tories or Tories Lite. I wish Sreaming Lord Sutch was still with us.

Katie you can still vote, just go along with your driving licence/passport/student or work ID (if the last two have photos on), or birth certificate and a couple of utillity bills or bank statements with your name and address on. That should be enough to prove who you are.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 5, 2011)

I will be voting yes to AV as well, I can understand both for and against arguments but I believe it should be given a go, if it ends up not working we can just as quickly go back to first past the post..................if it does go through it will be interesting to see the effect...........


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2011)

All of us eligible to vote in our house have voted. We have postal votes.

I think everyone should vote as not everyone in the world has the same freedom of speech we do in the UK. I feel very strongly that as we live in a democracy everyone who is able should vote. It is what helps to keep us a democracy.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 5, 2011)

Have not had a card, no leaflets and know nothing about it.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

If you want to see how AV works, watch the elections in Scotland today, though we don't call it that. The party that wins the majority of votes will win power just as before, that hasn't changed. What has changed is the way in which Scots vote in Scotland.

Traditionally Scotland voted labour in UK and national elections and there is a deep seated and almost genetic distrust of the tories, though that has eased somewhat in recent years as disillusionment with New Labour sellouts has set in. The tories are very much a third or fourth rank party here. Plus, it's long been a source of some bitterness in Scotland that our vote in UK elections counts for practially nothing. If England votes tory you get a tory government in the UK, if they vote labour then it will be a labour government (or it would if labour still existed). 

It's not likely that this inequity will change much under AV, but it is one of the main factors driving the growing desire for greater powers in the Scottish and Welsh Assemblies. Folk were deeply suspicious of the Scottish Assembly at first, but they begin to see some benefits now (free prescriptions for all and no uni fees are just two of them) and want more power centred here as result. AV is a small step in the right direction, but only a small step, it will take a great deal more to slow or stop the two countries sidling (not a spelling mistake) into independence as their confidence in their own assemblies grows and trust in Westminster flows away down the drain. A quiet revolution indeed.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 5, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Have card will vote after I finish here today. I'll vote yes to AV as well, .



Glad to see you changed your mind about voting in the AV Referendum


----------



## Tezzz (May 5, 2011)

I voted last week as I have a postal vote...


----------



## SacredHeart (May 5, 2011)

Voted Yes on my way to work this morning. Get in early, get it done - don't want to end up in the situation like at the general election where people were queuing to vote and were refused. 

I'd plead the same - if you're fed up with what we have now, vote YES. It's the momentum for change even if you're not 100% convinced in AV as a system. It will be fairer than FPTP. Every vote counts, so don't let yours go to waste


----------



## Caroline (May 5, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> I'd plead the same - if you're fed up with what we have now, vote YES. It's the momentum for change even if you're not 100% convinced in AV as a system. It will be fairer than FPTP. Every vote counts, so don't let yours go to waste



I agree completly


----------



## Copepod (May 5, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Have not had a card, no leaflets and know nothing about it.



Sue - You don't need a polling card to vote, but you do need to know that an election is taking place and your local polling station, but since they don't usually change, going to where you voted last time is a fair idea. There is a possibility of someone applying for a postal vote in your name, then intercepting the envelope - the only way to know this has happened is to contact the body that maintains your local electoral roll or to check at your expected polling station, who will have a list of those who can vite in person or those who have had postal votes issued. 

Full list of voting opportunites taking place today (countries in alphabetical order):
UK wide: Referendum about AV voting for Westminster elections
England: Local council elections, Parliamentary by-election in Leicester South; Mayoral elections in Bedford, Leicester, Middlesbrough, Mansfield & Torbay
Northern Ireland: Assembly elections & Local council elections
Scotland: Scottish Parliament elections
Wales: National Assembly elections


----------



## Natalie123 (May 5, 2011)

All done this morning! It is important to use your vote like Northerner said - in some countries people are still fighting for the right to vote.


----------



## katie (May 5, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Have card will vote after I finish here today. I'll vote yes to AV as well, it ain't perfect but it's better than what we currently have in the UK. We've been using a version of it in Scotland for yonks. When it comes to the Parish Cooncil doon in Embra, I'm not sure who my second and third votes will go to, cetainly not the Tories or Tories Lite. I wish Sreaming Lord Sutch was still with us.
> 
> Katie you can still vote, just go along with your driving licence/passport/student or work ID (if the last two have photos on), or birth certificate and a couple of utillity bills or bank statements with your name and address on. That should be enough to prove who you are.



Thanks Alison. I will do that then


----------



## katie (May 5, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Have not had a card, no leaflets and know nothing about it.



Well now you know, give it a google. It's not difficult to understand.


----------



## margie (May 5, 2011)

My FIL received an application form for a postal vote a few weeks back. He reckons he never asked for it - though it could be that someone asked if he wanted one and he said yes - his hearing is not too good and he often predicts what question is to be asked and answers that rather than what he has been asked. Part of it is due to English not being his first language - we have some entertaining conversations at times.

I have voted in both the local election and in the referendum.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 5, 2011)

margie said:


> he often predicts what question is to be asked and answers that rather than what he has been asked. Part of it is due to English not being his first language - we have some entertaining conversations at times



That does sound quite entertaining actually.......

Under what circumstances can you vote by post.....? Omitting the obvious mobility concerns....


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 5, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> That does sound quite entertaining actually.......
> 
> Under what circumstances can you vote by post.....? Omitting the obvious mobility concerns....



Anyone can vote by Post , you don't need a reason. One of the Blair reforms to help boost turnout.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> That does sound quite entertaining actually.......
> 
> Under what circumstances can you vote by post.....? Omitting the obvious mobility concerns....



You can have a postal vote, if you're going to be away from home at the time of the election (holidays, work or a student), if you're serving in the forces overseas or if you're ill and/or can't access the polling station easily (for instance you can't manage the steps). I believe you can also arrange for a postal vote if you are likely to have moved home shortly before the time of the election and have not yet registered at your new address. This last is an alternative to turning up at your new polling station saying you've just moved in then producing ID and proof of your new address, but few folk are that organised.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

Oops, just caught McDonagh's post, I wasn't aware that Bliar had changed the process.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 5, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Oops, just caught McDonagh's post, I wasn't aware that Bliar had changed the process.



It was changed under Blair when they were wittering about falling turnouts.
It might not have been a personal initiative of the Dear Leader.
AV might increase turnout cos each vote would count at some stage of the process.
Info here ...
http://www.aboutmyvote.co.uk/how_do_i_vote/voting_by_post.aspx


----------



## HelenM (May 5, 2011)

I am annoyed!
We go back from the UK too late to tell the electoral returning officer that we haven't received our postal votes. (we should be able to vote in the referendum, though not in the local elections) so we will be disenfranchised!
Perhaps they will  agree to stop taking tax.. no taxation without representation.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

HelenM said:


> I am annoyed!
> We go back from the UK too late to tell the electoral returning officer that we haven't received our postal votes. (we should be able to vote in the referendum, though not in the local elections) so we will be disenfranchised!
> Perhaps they will  agree to stop taking tax.. no taxation without representation.



Can you not do as some of the others have and turn up with ID at the polling station. If you explain what happened surely they'll let you go the whole hog?

I'm off now to put my crosses, or numbers in the boxes. Such fun!


----------



## Old Holborn (May 5, 2011)

Voted. Checked with Returning Officer, turn out about 19% at 2pm. No Local elections here.


----------



## HelenM (May 5, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Can you not do as some of the others have and turn up with ID at the polling station. If you explain what happened surely they'll let you go the whole hog?
> 
> I'm off now to put my crosses, or numbers in the boxes. Such fun!


 I don't think I'd get there it's about 1000km away!


----------



## vince13 (May 5, 2011)

Another one here who voted by post a couple of weeks ago - now to see what the country thinks about AV (if it thinks at all, which I sometimes doubt).

I watched TV last night and one chap said he wasn't voting because he had other things to do - dear God, and to think people died to get me my right to vote !


----------



## HelenP (May 5, 2011)

I voted Yes too, if for no other reason than to shake things up (although there are other reasons, lol) and, as someone else touched upon, it may be the only chance I have in my lifetime to vote for a change.

xx


----------



## margie (May 5, 2011)

I'm surprised that people don't know about AV - there have been leaflets, referendum broadcasts and news items on strange platform sharers/ arguments at cabinet etc.

Yet there are some for who the referendum seems to have come as a surprise.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Eddie Izzard, Armando Ianucci and Stephen Fry voted Yes (OK, I know - a bunch of comedians! ). On the 'No' side we have Peter Stringfellow, Norman Tebbit and Nick Griffith. Nick Griffith's argument for voting No? 'AV is designed to ensure a permanent left-liberal government and is aimed at stopping the BNP'. Another reason for voting Yes then Nick!


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

I've been and done it I have. I can't understand people who don't vote and nearly fainted from shock the other day when someone said she didn't vote because politics had no effect on her life, especially as she'd just spent ten minutes moaning about high council taxes and cuts in services. Gobsmacked, I was, utterly.


----------



## cazscot (May 5, 2011)

Hubby and I are ust back from voting.  I voted yes for AV as I feel it would be a better system than at the moment.

My grandfather had an Sufragette Aunt who died to give females the vote so after being told that I will now always vote


----------



## squidge63 (May 5, 2011)

We had local council elections as well as the referendum. I voted NO to AV, the 3 countries that use it don't like it and Australia want to get rid of it. 

If you haven't got a polling card you just turn up to the polling station and tell them your name and address. I got my card in March, but I moved last month (same town but different ward) so I went to the polling station for my old address, and I had left my card in the car. Told them my address and that I had moved they said that was fine, wrote down my name and new address on a form.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

squidge63 said:


> We had local council elections as well as the referendum. I voted NO to AV, the 3 countries that use it don't like it and Australia want to get rid of it. ...



Not true, from the link quoted by Mike earlier:



> Do Australians want to get rid of AV?
> 
> Short answer: No.
> 
> More detailed answer: There is one thing readers need to understand about AV in Australia as it is used at the national level to elect members to the House of Representatives. Australia uses Full Preferential voting, which is like the Alternative Vote proposed in the UK, but differs in one very important way ? voters have to rank every single candidate on their ballot (although they can leave one candidate unranked ? that candidate will be considered their last choice). If a voter leaves 2 or more candidates unranked, their ballot is considered spoiled and not counted. This is what some polls are finding some Australians are objecting to. They don?t want to move to FPTP, they simply want what is being offered in the UK ? Optional Preferential, where the voter can rank as many or as few candidates as they want. If they want to vote for only one candidate, they can, if they want to rank only 2-3 candidates, they can, etc.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 5, 2011)

margie said:


> I'm surprised that people don't know about AV - there have been leaflets, referendum broadcasts and news items on strange platform sharers/ arguments at cabinet etc.
> 
> Yet there are some for who the referendum seems to have come as a surprise.



I had no voting card or any leaflets telling me all about it. I never buy news papers either and have no TV.

But saying that after reading this thread today I went and voted. Only problem encountered was trying to wake up the couple dishing out the voting papers. They were rather suprised to see anyone at all.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Eddie Izzard, Armando Ianucci and Stephen Fry voted Yes (OK, I know - a bunch of comedians! ). On the 'No' side we have Peter Stringfellow, Norman Tebbit and Nick Griffith. Nick Griffith's argument for voting No? 'AV is designed to ensure a permanent left-liberal government and is aimed at stopping the BNP'. Another reason for voting Yes then Nick!



Who is Nick Griffith ??

Griffin is the head of BNP.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Who is Nick Griffith ??
> 
> Griffin is the head of BNP.



Just making sure you are paying attention...


----------



## Unicornz (May 5, 2011)

I feel left out not being allowed to vote!


----------



## HelenP (May 5, 2011)

Tim Minchin was on the Wright Stuff last week and he was saying that although they have the AV system in Australia, they hardly ever have to resort to using secondary votes at election time..............

(I'm a political know-nothing, am just quoting/paraphrasing what he said!)

xx


----------



## AlisonM (May 6, 2011)

Interesting night here. Labour have been given a serious drubbing which is unheard of in Scotland and it looks as if the SNP may gain a working majority. Revolution indeed.


----------



## Mark T (May 6, 2011)

It looks like the Lib's have been given a good kicking - but that was probably well deserved.  I do feel a bit sorry for the lib councillors as it wasn't really there fault (although not that much).  My local council is now strong conservative majority - oh well.

I'm wondering if we might get a break down of the AV vote by area.


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 6, 2011)

I voted yes to AV on the bases that at least if the person I want in doesn't get a look in I may have a tiny bit of influance on who does!

I've been looking at who one what in our council and it's not good at all...

Vince13 knows my town has she lives near...

Seeing what has been voted in, my almost dead town will now completely die!

We won't be getting Tesco super store, and our new nuclear power station is now under threat!  Some as any major employment oppotunites that might come our way...

As we have a Campainge group who call themseleves Bridgwater forward in truth these bunch of muppets will do their uppermost best to distroy any chance they can to distroy things like Tesco building, EDF building a new nuclear power station out at Hinkey Point where there's already nuclear power station, 2 infact that are at the end of their lifes, one being dismantled and the other one will follow soon!

Sadly memembers of this campagine group are now members of the council, and so are their mates..

Poverty here we come!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 6, 2011)

SNP are kicking ass up here in Scotland................I am still not decided on the whole independence issue though...........


----------



## Mark T (May 6, 2011)

I've visited Hinkley point  although that was in 94' on a Uni technical visit.

One of my former friends was born in just some of the town as well.  It was a bit dead as a town when I visited all those years back.


----------



## AlisonM (May 6, 2011)

Big party going on here, we're all long time nationalists (more than 35 years for me) and can't quite believe what's happened.  I honestly never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Mark T (May 6, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Big party going on here, we're all long time nationalists (more than 35 years for me) and can't quite believe what's happened.  I honestly never thought I'd see the day.


From looking on the BBC's results map, If they redrew the border slightly more north pretty much the whole area would be Yellow.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 6, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Big party going on here, we're all long time nationalists (more than 35 years for me) and can't quite believe what's happened.  I honestly never thought I'd see the day.



I am quite happy as well, doesn't look as if they can push through independence without a few backhanders, good or bad?

Looks like AV wont be going ahead either, still time though............


----------



## bigpurpleduck (May 6, 2011)

Brilliant result for the SNP. Will be interesting to see when Salmond decides to go ahead with a referendum on independence.

The Lib Dems are now coming 4th behind the Conservatives in Scotland - this really does make a statement about how unpopular the Lib Dem's have become following the coalition, given how anti-Tory most of Scotland has been since Thatcher.

I think the SNP had a campaign far superior to any other party. Well deserved win, IMHO.

If anyone's interested, the map with results is here.

It is indeed astonishingly yellow!


----------



## AlisonM (May 6, 2011)

bigpurpleduck said:


> It is indeed astonishingly yellow!



That's cos the other parties have egg on their faces. 

As for the Independence question, I doubt Scots will go for it when the referendum rolls round, but the question needs asking anyway. I can always hope.


----------



## FM001 (May 6, 2011)

The SNP gains in Scotland came as no surprise but the scale in which it swept the board was staggering.  I watched Alex Salmond on Question Time 3 weeks ago and was truly impressed with what he said and the manner in which he said it, on the panel were representatives from all three major parties and he tore them to pieces on how they conduct themselves in the English Government . 

The Lib Dems got a well deserved kicking in the local elections, although no fault of the local councilors who lost their seat the public demonstrated how frustrated and annoyed they are at the lies and backtracking since they joined forces in this coalition government.  What I find a shame is the Tories will be quietly pleased that their party has suffered less than the Lib Dems, both parties are equally responsible for betrayal of the youth and the savage spending cuts taking place across the welfare state.  Losing Sheffield yesterday would have hurt Nick Clegg and how he must now regret what he has done in the last 12 months.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 6, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> That's cos the other parties have egg on their faces.
> 
> As for the Independence question, I doubt Scots will go for it when the referendum rolls round, but the question needs asking anyway. I can always hope.



Scotland is an Independent country isn't it, and has been since 1307 ?
The referendum would be about whether it wanted to sever the federal arrangement with a couple of its European neighbours ?

How divided and how passionate would opinion be ? Could Scotland end up being partitioned like Ireland was, with Plebescites ( not referenda) in the areas that wanted to remain in the UK ?

If the SNP lost a referendum badly where would it leave them and the Scottish Govt - a glorified County Council ?

What form of Head of State would they have - continuing with the same Monarch, choosing another Royal for King/Queen or becoming a Republic ?

Presumably they would want the Scottish regiments as their army and a few boats for a Navy ? They would have to take a lump of the National Debt/Deficit.

It would be a novel experience for England to have a land boundary agian after 300 years. Would we put up a big fence with passport controls and border guards at crossing points. We would want to keep those Reivers out and asylum seekers might congregate in makeshift camps along the new border.

Could be good fun.


----------



## AlisonM (May 7, 2011)

No Mac, an independent country governs itself and Scotland hasn't done that since the Treaty of Union was finally forced through in May 1707 (in spite of stiff opposition from the majority of Scots - few of whom had a vote at the time). Scotland was effectively bankrupt at this point after the spectacular failure of the Darien experiment, so Scotland's freedom was sold off to pay our leader's debts.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 7, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> No Mac, an independent country governs itself and Scotland hasn't done that since the Treaty of Union was finally forced through in May 1707 (in spite of stiff opposition from the majority of Scots - few of whom had a vote at the time). Scotland was effectively bankrupt at this point after the spectacular failure of the Darien experiment, so Scotland's freedom was sold off to pay our leader's debts.



Scotland is part of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and that is an Independent country.
I well remember Salmond himself on Question Time several years ago making that point - SNP isn't seeking independence, Scotland is independent, its seeking to revoke the Act of Union.
Perhaps they are now using the word "independence" in a metaphorical sense. The referendum question would presumably have to ask "Are you in favour of Scotland withdrawing from the United Kingdom of Great Britain ?"

If the answer was yes then we would also have to change our country's name as well to somerthing like the "The Kingdom of England and Wales and Northern Ireland". ( the current title is The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland).

I read an interesting analysis that said the Scottish Parliemant hasn't actually got the power to call a referendum on "independence" ( devolution was supposed to spike the guns of the nationalists and make their aims even more difficult ).
The constitutiuonla position was stated as being that The Scottish Assembly could vote in favour of a referendum but only the Uk parliament could grant it.


----------



## Robster65 (May 7, 2011)

I've got a sneaky feeling that Westminster won't want to let go of Scottish revenue without a huge fight.

It would be interesting how it would be viewed internationally. Would it be seen on a par with Libya, Egypt and Syria as the oppressed people of Scotland fighting for independance or as a bunch of would be terrorists demanding their own way against the will of the majority of the UK people ?

I do find the situation in the UK very confusing. I still don't understand the Welsh Assembly, even though I voted (twice) on Thursday. I've no idea what real power they all have and why it requires local council, then regional assembly, then UK government. And with all that expense, we get free prescriptions while England doesn't. 

Rob


----------



## AlisonM (May 7, 2011)

Mac. Great Britain is not one country, it's 3, plus a bit of Ireland. Scotland isn't independent, neither are England or Wales. What we have is a devil's pact with a government which doesn't really function outside the M25 zone, or even SW1. Full independence isn't a realistic or practical option any more, even the most ardent nationalist realises that. I'd prefer a true federal system with separate governments and Westmonster restricted to dealing with foreign policy under the instruction (and watchful eyes) of the three nations. Scrap the House of Lords and have something like the American model, a directly elected senate and a House of Representatives. We need the checks and balances of an second house, but it should be an elected one not born of inherited (or appointed in the case of the Church) rank and privilege

Finally, I seriously object (always have) to the word 'devolution', it's root means a loss of will. Scotland, Wales and even England wouldn't be losing anything and might just gain a great deal.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 7, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Mac. Great Britain is not one country, it's 3, plus a bit of Ireland.
> .



Great Britain is an island ; its a geographical expression not a political entity. The island of Great Britain is occupied by two Kingdoms - England and Wales and Scotland which form the United Kingdom of Great Britain.


----------



## Robster65 (May 7, 2011)

From what I've just read on Wiki, the Union Act granted sovereignty to English crown and therefore parliament. But some Scottish judges have hinted that UK acts of parliament that contravene any part of the Union Act could be ignored in theory, but probably wouldn't be in practice.

'Devolution' seems to refer to the devolved power FROM uk parliament TO Scottish, Welsh and Irish assemblies and can be withdrawn at any time.
So more like a delegation of certain restricted powers. As you said, even if a referendum demanded changes, the UK parliament is under no obligation to act upon it. So Alex Salmond is a bit of a puppet in some ways. I don't mean that in any derogatory way, just in terms of power.

Rob


----------



## AlisonM (May 7, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Great Britain is an island ; its a geographical expression not a political entity. The island of Great Britain is occupied by two Kingdoms - England and Wales and Scotland which form the United Kingdom of Great Britain.



No, once again. It's the British Isles, Great Britain *is* a political fiction coined during the days of Empire, and there are three countries occupying this crowded space. Just because the Welsh were assimilated earlier doesn't mean they're less of a nation than Scotland.

It's true that Westmonster is under no obligation to honour any choice made by the Scottish people at a referendum. But if the vote was that high, they'd be dumped on from a great height by various European an world courts, as well as the UN for ignoring the stated will of a people. They can't have it both ways, by which I mean they can't preach political freedom to the likes of Mugabe and Gaddafi, then ignore those freedoms at home. Not that it will ever come to that, I fully expect a resounding no to independence, but a definite yes to increased powers for the Parly.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (May 7, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> No, once again. It's the British Isles, Great Britain *is* a political fiction coined during the days of Empire, and there are three countries occupying this crowded space. Just because the Welsh were assimilated earlier doesn't mean they're less of a nation than Scotland.
> y.



No, once again. The British Isles are an archipelago of 6000 islands off the coast of Europe. The largest island is called Great Britain, its not a political fiction it is the NAME of a specific island.  The ninth largest island in the world. The second largest of the British Isles is called Ireland. The island of Great Britain is occupied by the two Kingdoms of England and Wales and Scotland.
The Principality of Wales and the Kingdom of England joined together in the Act of Union of 1536 ( promulgated by a Welsh King) to forkm the Kingdom of England and Wales.
The "welsh" rejected devolution in the referendum in the 1970s and only narrowly accepted an Assembly in 1999. Becausze the vast majority of the "welsh" know Wales isn't a country or  a nation its a Pays name as in France, a courtesy title from Dick's days.


----------

